# silly question--can goats eat nuts?



## full sun (Aug 6, 2005)

I was just wondering if it is okay to feed nuts--almonds or even peanuts to my goats. I can't find the answer to this anywhere...

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## rranch (May 19, 2006)

I have a friend who feeds her pygmies salted peanuts, shell and all, for treats. They love them. Mine prefer saltines or tostitos.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

When I'm packing, I give the goats nuts out of my trail mix for an occasional treat. They really like cashews.

The breeder I got my first cashmere goats from uses unsalted peanuts as treats. The goats will do just about anything for them.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I feed peanuts to my goats for a treat.


----------



## Rowdy (Jul 9, 2004)

I dunno about other nuts, but my goats will go digging through the leaf litter for acorns sometimes. They seem to really enjoy them.

I had hoped to run some pigs through after the goats were finished with the pasture, but there may not be any acorns left for them!


----------

